# Carlon Boxes - hack or not hack



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You be the judge.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, what gives?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, what gives?


Poll has been posted.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Poll has been posted.


 
Is it limited to experts?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is it limited to experts?


No, the only person not permitted to respond is 4TruckBlack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You are gonna lose this time :laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No, the only person not permitted to respond is 4TruckBlack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No, the only person not permitted to respond is 4TruckBlack.


 
He's the only one permitted to vote, or he's the only one permitted to vote 'hack'?:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a bad time to start a poll.. many members here will respect the Christmas spirit and not want to hurt the HACK'S feeling.. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the Carlon Super blues.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I like the Carlon Super blues.


I don't understand them.

It's a platic box used to contain splices behind the drywall. Why does the thickness come into play?

The standard Carlons are sturdy, durable and cost effective. The problem is perceived because The HD sells them?:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I bleed Carlon Blue:laughing::thumbup:- cept of course when im outside with a locator trying to find gray carlons under grass AND dirt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's one poll option that is missing:

"Hack only *when* 480sparky and Peter D use them."

Otherwise, I'd vote.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You be the judge.


:sleeping:



Peter D said:


> Poll has been posted.


:sleeping:



Peter D said:


> No, the only person not permitted to respond is 4TruckBlack.


:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :sleeping:
> :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


I hope you voted after all that :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I don't understand them.
> 
> It's a platic box used to contain splices behind the drywall. Why does the thickness come into play?
> 
> The standard Carlons are sturdy, durable and cost effective. The problem is perceived because The HD sells them?:jester:


For welding outlets, super blue or steel. I would do the same for range and dryer. Also when you get 3 or more gang boxes the Super Blues don't flex like the normal ones. They also make ones with a steel clip in the screw holes so they don't strip out as often. And the closest Home Depot is three hours away, haven't been near on in many years.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Where's the option for the Allied crap?

I voted because Peter and 480 use them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't see how you can say they are hack. Isn't that what all the house ropers use ?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

as long as the proper box is used per the application and installed correctly how could it be hack?

Just because homeowners buy them at HD its hack? Grow up :laughing:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*ditto*

ditto to the above. It's all about the installation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Would someone kindly inform me what is hack about this?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

If its a plastic box its hack work :tongue_smilie:

Actually like I_get_shocked says, if it meets code its alright. But imho, until plastic boxes become equal or better than metal I'll always consider them substandard. 

I don't believe in lowering the bar and have always used metal boxes.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*nice*

that's nice. that's basically identical how I was taught and do my boxes, of course, with perty blue carlon boxes


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Someone else said it best in the other thread. Hate the installer not the box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There's one poll option that is missing:
> 
> "Hack only *when* 480sparky and Peter D use them."
> 
> Otherwise, I'd vote.



Good point, but I assume simply that the mere fact that we use them _at all_ means they are eternally condemned to hackdom.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> If its a plastic box its hack work :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Actually like I_get_shocked says, if it meets code its alright. But imho, until plastic boxes become equal or better than metal I'll always consider them substandard.
> 
> I don't believe in lowering the bar and have always used metal boxes.


You Canadians seem fixated on using metal boxes for everything. :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Recall*

Here

Lamson & Sessions Recalls Floor Electrical Outlets Due to Shock or Electrocution Hazards

WASHINGTON , D.C. – The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products (dated prior to May, 2007) immediately unless otherwise instructed. (To access color photos of the following recalled products, see CPSC’s Web site at www.cpsc.gov.)

Name of Product: Carlon® Drop-In Floor Boxes

Units: About 100,000

Manufacturer: Lamson & Sessions, of Cleveland, Ohio

Hazard: The recalled floor boxes are wired incorrectly resulting in reverse polarity. This poses a shock or electrocution hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Lamson & Sessions has received one report of an incident with the recalled floor boxes. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The drop-in floor boxes are used to provide an extra electrical outlet in the floor. They were sold under the Carlon® brand name and have a brass finish cover approximately 3 ½ inches in diameter. “Carlon” is stamped into the plastic above the receptacle and the model number is located to the left of the receptacle. Model numbers E971FBDI and E971FBDIB are included in this recall.

Sold at: Homecenters, hardware retailers and electrical distributors nationwide between January 2005 and March 2007 for about $35.

Manufactured in: *China*

Remedy: Consumers should immediately unplug anything that is plugged into the floor box and contact Lamson & Sessions to determine if their floor box is included in the recall. Consumers with recalled units will receive a free repair.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> F And the closest Home Depot is three hours away, haven't been near on in many years.


I wouldn't be able to survive with HD that far away. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Here
> 
> Lamson & Sessions Recalls Floor Electrical Outlets Due to Shock or Electrocution Hazards
> 
> ...


 
So what?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*Score Update..*

HACK is winning 15 - 14 :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


>


:sleep1:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

My only complaint about Carlon boxes is that the 2, 3, and 4 gang boxes are smaller (less cubic inches) than other brands. Other than that, I use what the company buys, and don't concern myself.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Around here Carlon blues are as sure a sign of hack work as tape around a wire nut.

Insulated Romex staples are another sign, as those are the only staples HD or Lowe's sell in boxes less than 500.

I don't think there is anything wrong with using insulated romex staples or Carlon blues, but due to the HD/Lowe's stigma I vote HACK!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think using them would make you a hack.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My only complaint about Carlon boxes is that they seem to suffer more damage from RotoZip's than any other type. I still use them anyhow. Depends on what's cheaper at the time. If I'm not using Carlons, I generally use the grey Slater's or the brown Union boxes.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Would someone kindly inform me what is hack about this?


#14 wire on a 20 amp required bathroom circuit. Thats whats wrong. :laughing:


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

My old boss loved using Carlon boxes and other plastic ones so he wouldn't have to ground it. Kind of a silly reason, but whatever. The only plastic boxes I use are the sheetrock ones. Other than that, all metal for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> #14 wire on a 20 amp required bathroom circuit. Thats whats wrong. :laughing:


 
You didn't watch it very closely then.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> Insulated Romex staples are another sign, as those are the only staples HD or Lowe's sell in boxes less than 500.


Around here it's the exact opposite. Insulate staples are the mark of professional work. Uninsulated staples are the mark of a hack.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You be the judge.



I vote because your a hack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> I vote because your a hack.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> I vote because your a hack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> I vote because your a hack.


 
"You're," not "your."


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Around here it's the exact opposite. Insulate staples are the mark of professional work. Uninsulated staples are the mark of a hack.


You use metal boxes and insulated staples 'round here and folks are gonna laugh at you. And ask stupid questions "like how much more does that cost you?" and then ask "can you see it under that sheetrock?"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Around here it's the exact opposite. Insulate staples are the mark of professional work. Uninsulated staples are the mark of a hack.


So if you use insulated staples and Carlon boxes, does that make you a professional hack?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So if you use insulated staples and Carlon boxes, does that make you a professional hack?


Since that's what I use...yes. Indeed I am a professional hack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Since that's what I use...yes. Indeed I am a professional hack.


 
OK, so next week you show up for work. You have Slater boxes and uninsulated staples......

Now what?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, so next week you show up for work. You have Slater boxes and uninsulated staples......
> 
> Now what?


Well, sir, I would be a professional!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well, sir, I would be a professional!


 
But, you have uninsulated staples.......


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My only complaint about Carlon boxes is that they seem to suffer more damage from RotoZip's than any other type. I still use them anyhow. Depends on what's cheaper at the time. If I'm not using Carlons, I generally use the grey Slater's or the brown Union boxes.


:sleep1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


Keep that up and he won't come out of his shell for another (3) weeks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Keep that up and he won't come out of his shell for another (3) weeks



That's my goal.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Around here it's the exact opposite. Insulate staples are the mark of professional work. Uninsulated staples are the mark of a hack.


:yawn:



Peter D said:


> Since that's what I use...yes. Indeed I am a professional hack.


:yawn:



Peter D said:


> Well, sir, I would be a professional!


:yawn:



Peter D said:


> That's my goal.


:yawn: :sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know...I have to say I'm pretty proud to see other people doing this now. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

:yawn:



:yawn:



:yawn:



:yawn: :sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

you should hang your head in shame, not be proud...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldman said:


> you should hang your head in shame, not be proud...


He finally did something that worked, let him enjoy the moment :laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> He finally did something that worked, let him enjoy the moment :laughing:


They don't happen often :whistling2:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

damn peter, smack talk from a canuck....life is going downhill for you fast....


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You Canadians seem fixated on using metal boxes for everything. :blink:


that's because we live in igloos and the cold makes the plastic break instead of bend.:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> They don't happen often :whistling2:


(high fives Mike_586)


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> "You're," not "your."


thank you spelling nazi. Peter D, that is hack.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> Peter D, that is hack.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> you should hang your head in shame, not be proud...


:sleep1:



Black4Truck said:


> He finally did something that worked, let him enjoy the moment






Mike_586 said:


> They don't happen often :whistling2:


Another country heard from. 



oldman said:


> damn peter, smack talk from a canuck....life is going downhill for you fast....


Tell me about it. The solution is to take over Canada. That will teach 'em!



BCSparkyGirl said:


> that's because we live in igloos and the cold makes the plastic break instead of bend.:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Naw ya Americian guys et ladies we do use alot of plastique box as well so that is nothing big diffrence at all.

Yeah we have metal verison as well .,

But really in most spots we use plastique box more than metal it easier to mount it and less change it get rusted out,

Merci,Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So far:

36 - not hack
23 - hack


Sorry 4TruckBlack guy, it's not hack after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So far:
> 
> 36 - not hack
> 23 - hack
> ...


I read it as 48:11 not hack.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I read it as 48:11 not hack.:whistling2:


I was being generous. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I was being generous. :laughing:


Generous for you is using 16-ga zip cord instead of 18-ga. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Generous for you is using 16-ga zip cord instead of 18-ga. :whistling2:


How will I ever live down my reputation of being a hack?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> How will I ever live down my reputation of being a hack?


You might try using 6x6 PVC boxes and Scotchcoat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You might try using 6x6 PVC boxes and Scotchcoat.


That means nothing without a 2" layer of sod :thumbsup:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I was installing a TV on xmas and ran out of carlon low voltage plaster rings. I cut the back off a carlon 1 gang old work blue for my low voltage RG6 and HDMI. Now thats hack LOL!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> I was installing a TV on xmas and ran out of carlon low voltage plaster rings. I cut the back off a carlon 1 gang old work blue for my low voltage RG6 and HDMI. Now thats hack LOL!!


Sawzall or dikes?-- hacksaw or your teeth?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Sawzall or dikes?-- hacksaw or your teeth?



nano sawzall lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> I was installing a TV on xmas and ran out of carlon low voltage plaster rings. I cut the back off a carlon 1 gang old work blue for my low voltage RG6 and HDMI. Now thats hack LOL!!


 
Why cut the back off?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why cut the back off?


Makes it easier to stuff that extra 10' of rg back in to the wall.:whistling2:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why cut the back off?



large ferrite core on the HDMI, sawzall within arms reach, drill in the attic....


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> Around here Carlon blues are as sure a sign of hack work as tape around a wire nut.
> 
> whats wrong with taping wire nuts?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sparky105 said:


> MarkyMark said:
> 
> 
> > Around here Carlon blues are as sure a sign of hack work as tape around a wire nut.
> ...


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I always tape up 347 joints saves on saying ouch fu*^ real loud


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> MarkyMark said:
> 
> 
> > Around here Carlon blues are as sure a sign of hack work as tape around a wire nut.
> ...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> I always tape up 347 joints saves on saying ouch fu*^ real loud



Why you are you working on 347 volt circuits live?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

whats wrong with taping wire nuts?[/quote]

Nothing 'wrong' with it, but I see no compelling reason to do so.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Why you are you working on 347 volt circuits live?


I try not to but it happens lots of hospital work


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> sparky105 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing if you Scotchcoated it first. :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> I try not to but it happens lots of hospital work


At least you're near medical help if something goes wrong.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Nothing if you Scotchcoated it first. :whistling2:


Has anyone ever tired the GB Liquid Tape? They sell it at HD in pretty colors like green, white and red.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Has anyone ever tired the GB Liquid Tape? They sell it at HD in pretty colors like green, white and red.


why would you use liquid tape just use duct seal


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Has anyone ever tired the GB Liquid Tape? They sell it at HD in pretty colors like green, white and red.



Do I look like a hack. If I am going to use liquid tape I most certainly will use the 3M product. Not some cheapo GB crap.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Do I look like a hack. If I am going to use liquid tape I most certainly will use the 3M product. Not some cheapo GB crap.:laughing:


Good point. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> MarkyMark said:
> 
> 
> > Around here Carlon blues are as sure a sign of hack work as tape around a wire nut.
> ...


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Around here it's the exact opposite. Insulate staples are the mark of professional work. Uninsulated staples are the mark of a hack.


Same in my area. :thumbsup:

I will say the only thing I dislike about Carlons is how they shatter when when you miss the nail with your hammer while roughing in when it's like 10 degrees inside.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Same in my area. :thumbsup:
> 
> I will say the only thing I dislike about Carlons is how they shatter when when you miss the nail with your hammer while roughing in when it's like 10 degrees inside.


Yeah, but Allied and Union boxes shatter year round. :laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Same in my area. :thumbsup:
> 
> I will say the only thing I dislike about Carlons is how they shatter when when you miss the nail with your hammer while roughing in when it's like 10 degrees inside.


Learn not to miss with your hammer.




Peter D said:


> How will I ever live down my reputation of being a hack?


Wear it with pride. It's no different than being a "rat" :thumbsup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, but Allied and Union boxes shatter year round. :laughing:


Very good point.

Is it Slater that make the one with the little metal tab in the screw hole so you can just push the 6/32 in in two seconds? Those are pretty slick too.
That being said, I have no problem with using Carlon all day long.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

rdr said:


> Learn not to miss with your hammer.


Ok.... I'll work on that.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Using insulated staples is about the same as wrapping wire nuts or wrapping devices. 
How does having a staple insulated help with anything? Maybe i should be using those new insulated one hole 3/8 straps for my mc now.
:whistling2:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Using insulated staples is about the same as wrapping wire nuts or wrapping devices.
> How does having a staple insulated help with anything? Maybe i should be using those new insulated one hole 3/8 straps for my mc now.
> :whistling2:


The point (I think) is to prevent the staple from being energized if the NM gets nicked. That's all we use in my area.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

haha, jeez, what kinda hammers do yall use, sledge?
:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> The point is to prevent the staple from being energized if the NM gets nicked. That's all we use in my area.


If the thin coating on a staple is all that you depend on to prevent the staple from getting energized if the cable is nicked, you've driven the staple in way too much to begin with and most likely have irreparably damaged the insulation inside the sheath.

Besides, if the staple becomes energized, what's the worst than can happen?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If the thin coating on a staple is all that you depend on to prevent the staple from getting energized if the cable is nicked, you've driven the staple in way too much to begin with and most likely have irreparably damaged the insulation inside the sheath.
> 
> Besides, if the staple becomes energized, what's the worst than can happen?


cosign.

You're supposed to tap it in, tap it in.

Tippy tap tap.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> haha, jeez, what kinda hammers do yall use, sledge?
> :whistling2:


Ya, I know what you're saying, but it's just the way we do it. You guys install loadcenters outside, we use insulated staples. Guess it's a regional thing. No biggy bro, it just a freakin staple.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know. Plus we use only 120v here for houses, apparently.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If the thin coating on a staple is all that you depend on to prevent the staple from getting energized if the cable is nicked, you've driven the staple in way too much to begin with and most likely have irreparably damaged the insulation inside the sheath.
> 
> Besides, if the staple becomes energized, what's the worst than can happen?


No 480, I depend on the proper installation to prevent anything like that.

I was just trying to explain why I prefer insulated staples. I wonder why the have been making them so long if they are as useless as tits on a bull and have no purpose? (Seriously)

If the staple becomes energized, you then have a conductor driven into a 2x4. I would tend to think this might not be a good thing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> No 480, I depend on the proper installation to prevent anything like that.
> 
> I was just trying to explain why I prefer insulated staples. I wonder why the have been making them song long if they are as useless as tits on a bull and no purpose? (Seriously)


There's a whole section of useless materials next to the insulated staples that i've seen at hd. 
There's only one guy on this site who buys that stuff.
Guess who?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> No 480, I depend on the proper installation to prevent anything like that.
> 
> I was just trying to explain why I prefer insulated staples. I wonder why the have been making them so long if they are as useless as tits on a bull and have no purpose? (Seriously)
> 
> If the staple becomes energized, you then have a conductor driven into a 2x4. I would tend to think this might not be a good thing.


So if you properly install them (ie., you haven't driven the NM ¾" into the stud), then how is the NM going to get energized by a nick?

And if it's nicked to the point where the staple might be energized by the NM, one: why are you even using the NM and two: are you going to rerun new cable? Or is there some other unknown method NM staples can become energized, if not from the NM it's securing?


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I got nothin' for you. 

I just think there really cool then.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

We use insulated staples in New England because they are required by code in Massachusetts, and all the staples that are manufactured and sold locally are insulated. That's why we do it that way. Period. End of story.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, I know. Plus we use only 120v here for houses, apparently.
> :thumbsup:


 
Not at my house { In France } we have both 240 volt L=N and 415 volts L-L set up 

Merci,Marc


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't mind the blue insulated ones, but the white ones that look like staples are hackish. I use uninsulated here mainly.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Emerson staples myself with the fiberpaper insulation.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> We use insulated staples in New England because they are required by code in Massachusetts, and all the staples that are manufactured and sold locally are insulated. That's why we do it that way. Period. End of story.


well La dee freakin da! 
:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> well La dee freakin da!
> :laughing:


:blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :blink:


:laughing:

Living in a car down by the river? no? Nothing?

oh well, as you were.
:laughing:


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> No 480, I depend on the proper installation to prevent anything like that.
> 
> I was just trying to explain why I prefer insulated staples. I wonder why the have been making them so long if they are as useless as tits on a bull and have no purpose? (Seriously)
> 
> If the staple becomes energized, you then have a conductor driven into a 2x4. I would tend to think this might not be a good thing.



I always thought that the insulated staples will have less chance of pinching the insulation. You can cause a short without even piercing the cable jacket. I've seen idiots tighten up a twist lock plug strain relief so tight it caused a phase to phase short (you shoulda seen that guy jump when he plugged it in hhaha).


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

I always use one of these, i like my fingers to much to spend all day hitting them with hammers


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

smeric28 said:


> I always use one of these, i like my fingers to much to spend all day hitting them with hammers


Now I HAVE seen it all!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing: You can't swing a hammer without hitting your fingers? Are you the Governor of NY or something? 

You REALLY squeeze that piece of crap all day instead of using a hammer??

Have you ever wired a house?
If so how long did it take you?

And most importantly

How did your hand feel when you were done?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You be the judge.


There was no choice for "Idiot OP" or
View attachment 2371


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I also like that stapler. I know GB has a bad reputation here, and for good reason, but that stapler is not a bad toy. It won't last long for sure, but it is faster than banging on staples. 

What I want to try (if I ever go back to work) is that new cordless hammer by Craftsman and Ryobi.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

They go in the wall, they hold wire and devices. They are listed. Not hack at all.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> I like Emerson staples myself with the fiberpaper insulation.


I was wondering if that was an Emerson staple in your avatar. Even better, the company is based here in Maine.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I also like that stapler. I know GB has a bad reputation here, and for good reason, but that stapler is not a bad toy. It won't last long for sure, but it is faster than banging on staples.


I've been tempted to try one of those staplers. The staples seem kind of expensive, though.



> What I want to try (if I ever go back to work) is that new cordless hammer by Craftsman and Ryobi.


I've heard the Ryobi one being tried out in HD. Those things are *loud* and I don't think they would work for romex staples as the business end is round and shrouded to accept a nail. It might work for those hacky blue Carlon nail on boxes, though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Git yerself an Arrow T75 staple gun:











Stick some 7510S staples in it:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Carlon is crap.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Carlon is crap.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Carlon is crap.


if by crap you mean low priced, good quality, easy to install, Then hell yea:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Motts said:


> I was wondering if that was an Emerson staple in your avatar. Even better, the company is based here in Maine.:thumbsup:


I haven't seen an Emerson staple in years. Only Briscon (made in Massachusetts) and King (New Hampshire) is sold around here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*ATT: PETER D.. CARLON mouth piece..*

Why are there 3" nails in that 2/gang box on your avatar?

Besides really poor engineering, got a better reason?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Why are there 3" nails in that 2/gang box on your avatar?
> 
> Besides really poor engineering, got a better reason?


So the nail should be shorter? :blink:

Be gone. You bore me. :yawn:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So the nail should be shorter? :blink:
> 
> Be gone. You bore me. :yawn:


Yes, trying to bang that box onto an old "aged" 2X4 can lead to a code violation when the nail bends in the middle and I have to install a drywall screw inside the box.. OMG HACK!!! 


Boring you..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes, trying to bang that box onto an old "aged" 2X4 can lead to a code violation when the nail bends in the middle and I have to install a drywall screw inside the box.. OMG HACK!!!


 me a river.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Carlon is crap.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I haven't seen an Emerson staple in years. Only Briscon (made in Massachusetts) and King (New Hampshire) is sold around here.


They sell Briscon around here, too. Emerson is the only kind my dad used. I think he used to buy them right from the guy who started making them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Motts said:


> Emerson is the only kind my dad used. I think he used to buy them right from the guy who started making them.


I looked them up. They are definitely a "Keep it simple stupid" kind of company. They make romex staples in two sizes and two varieties -inuslated and non.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Carlon is crap and I know that from experience. Especially when compared to using the plastic old work boxes. It's not even remotely close.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Carlon is crap and I know that from experience. Especially when compared to using the plastic old work boxes. It's not even remotely close.


care to back it up with reasoning?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> care to back it up with reasoning?


I'd much prefer it backed up with proof, evidence, data, documentation, maybe a link or two.........


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Who needs empirical evidence when sound opinion will do:laughing::jester:

Carlon is better.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I_get_shocked said:


> care to back it up with reasoning?


That is what is known as an opinion. I hate their old work boxes too, pure junk.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I hate their old work boxes too, pure junk.


What old work boxes do you use?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Like a previous poster said, they are listed and approved, do the job well and that's that. They have that problem with shattering but just don't hit them with your hammer..and the old work boxes work quite well; if the wall is just a bit too deep, I take the little tabs off and turn them around, you can gain a 1/4 inch that way.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I've always prefered gangable metal old work boxes and use hold its (madison tabs). Just keep a handful on the truck, then whatever I need, 1,2,3 or 4 gang is right there. 
I seem to be more acurate cutting them in as well.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Ima Hack said:


> I've always prefered gangable metal old work boxes and use hold its (madison tabs). Just keep a handful on the truck, then whatever I need, 1,2,3 or 4 gang is right there.
> I seem to be more acurate cutting them in as well.


I like those too, but I never use them for residential...never really thought of it.:001_huh:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Madison tabs=F-clips??


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Madison tabs=F-clips??


=battleships=sheetrock clips??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Would someone kindly inform me what is hack about this?


Everything.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I like those too, but I never use them for residential...never really thought of it.:001_huh:


I use them all the time for resi. Makes a really nice application for cutting in three, four or five gang. I use them in cabinets as well and use the shallow boxes for space issues.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> =battleships=sheetrock clips??


F-clips do = battleships.

Sheetrock clips?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Everything.


 
Next time, I'll use 6x6 boxes and Scotchcoat.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> F-clips do = battleships.
> 
> Sheetrock clips?


Yeah apparently things have diff names all over.
Like a minerallac strap = minnie = cowboy strap = standoff strap


I was really thrown off when somebody mentioned a "Colorado Jim" in a thread on here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Next time, I'll use 6x6 boxes and Scotchcoat.


If you had used an Allied, Union or Slater box it would have been fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Next time, I'll use 6x6 boxes and Scotchcoat.


?old get it does When


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Would someone kindly inform me what is hack about this?


Nothing if it's not one of those jobs where there are too many hands in the pot for everyone to know your system. I've seen that one used before. Long as whoever is making up the box knows what is what when he goes to make it up.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rd. said:


> Yeah apparently things have diff names all over.
> Like a minerallac strap = minnie = cowboy strap = standoff strap
> 
> 
> I was really thrown off when somebody mentioned a "Colorado Jim" in a thread on here.


There's an old thread in this forum that addresses regional terms and electrical slang. I remember it to be pretty interesting. What's a colorado Jim?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Madison tabs=F-clips??


yes...


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> There's an old thread in this forum that addresses regional terms and electrical slang. I remember it to be pretty interesting. What's a colorado Jim?


http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcCOJimCbleSpprt.asp


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Madison tabs=F-clips??


I've also heard them called "steamboats". I think that was in Salt Lake City.

All I know is, they can be razor sharp.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcCOJimCbleSpprt.asp


Oh. Thanks for that.

I guess my term for those is a little boring, mc cable stacker.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> There's an old thread in this forum that addresses regional terms and electrical slang. I remember it to be pretty interesting. What's a colorado Jim?


 
tradeslang.com


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I know this in regards to trade slang. If you use it at Nu-light (our big supply house) they treat you like doo doo . They will not even entertain you, simply slide you the caddy book and say "Show me"

They are Turds.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I know this in regards to trade slang. If you use it at Nu-light (our big supply house) they treat you like doo doo . They will not even entertain you, simply slide you the caddy book and say "Show me"
> 
> They are Turds.


One of my coworkers calls toggle bolts "butterflies". A couple weeks ago we were at the supply and he asked for butterflies and the guy looked at us like :blink: which is what i did when I first heard him call them that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

"Not hack" still winning by a wide margin. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> "Not hack" still winning by a wide margin. :thumbup:


I think you rigged the results.. there can't be that many SMART EC out there who use that POS


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I think you rigged the results.. there can't be that many SMART EC out there who use that POS


If you say so.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Double post. Oops.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I haven't seen an Emerson staple in years. Only Briscon (made in Massachusetts) and King (New Hampshire) is sold around here.


It is "I haven't seen an Emerson staple in years. Only Briscon (made in Massachusetts) and King (New Hampshire) *are* sold around here."

Geeze even the Spelling Police are slipping. But this is grammar, so I guess this would be the job of the Grammar Gestapo.:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> One of my coworkers calls toggle bolts "butterflies". A couple weeks ago we were at the supply and he asked for butterflies and the guy looked at us like :blink: which is what i did when I first heard him call them that.


I once walked into a Fastenal type store and the guy looked at me like I had 5 heads when I asked for drive pins. http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex?N=999600159&in_dim_search=1

Had to actually go in the back and show him. :no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> I once walked into a Fastenal type store and the guy looked at me like I had 5 heads when I asked for drive pins. http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex?N=999600159&in_dim_search=1
> 
> Had to actually go in the back and show him. :no:


Go to the average Chinese run supply and say:

"I need a box of 1/2" assholes."

You'll get the look of of :nerd: and :blink: mixed together.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

rdr said:


> Yeah apparently things have diff names all over.
> Like a minerallac strap = minnie = cowboy strap = standoff strap
> 
> 
> I was really thrown off when somebody mentioned a "Colorado Jim" in a thread on here.


They're called Colorado Jim's because that is the guy who invented them. The fellow who invented Madison bars was from right here in NJ, in south Amboy to be exact. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> care to back it up with reasoning?


The tabs where the wire enters the box are often weak, break off easily, and the box is made of less sturdy PVC. The design lacks ease of use also. Slater's are easier to work, especially when your banging out a house and you'd like to finish tying in everything in a few hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I think you rigged the results.. there can't be that many SMART EC out there who use that POS


Word.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sad because Marc didn't vote.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm sad because Marc didn't vote.


 Which one moi or MD ??


Merci,Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Which one moi or MD ??
> 
> 
> Merci,Marc


The skinny one. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The skinny one. :laughing:


 Oh Him ??? humm I don't know about skinny part .,

However I allready voted so you can able look for the answer.

Merci,Marc


----------

